# Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni










* Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler​*
Bei meinen Recherchen um die geplanten Angelverbote in den FFH-Gebieten der AWZ in Nord- und Ostsee sowie bei denen auch im Binnenland bei Natura2000-Gebeten bin ich auf eine interessante, weil interaktive Karte des BfN gestossen (Bundesamt für Naturschutz, eine dem BMUB (Bundesministerium Umwelt und Bau) angegliederte Behörde).

Vorangetrieben wurde das vor allem durch grüne Minister, deren Behörden und der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie - hier vor allem NABU - in Natura2000-Gebieten, aber auch von der SPD und teilweise sogar von der CDU mit.

Verbote und Einschränkungen oft für genau die Angler, die nicht nur einmal erst diese Gebiete zu schützenswerten Refugien machten (kostenlos für den Staat)..

Zum Dank dafür werden diese Praktiker, die mit der Hand am Arm draussen arbeiten, von den Theoretikern und Anglerfeinden aus Politik, Ministerien und Behörden dann gegängelt, eingeschränkt oder gleich ausgesperrt.

Dass der Ex-Chef des anglerfeindlichen NABU, Dr. Flasbarth, inzwischen wichtigster Mann als Staatssekretär im BMUB ist, sei hier nur der Vollständigkeit halber aufgeführt.


*Hier zur interaktiven Karte:*
http://www.geodienste.bfn.de/schutz...?centerY=5505679.465?scale=5000000?layers=515

Wenn man da alle Möglichkeiten anklickt, dann sieht man schnell, wie wenig Platz und Raum übrig bleibt, wo der Mensch einfach Mensch sein darf, wo er nicht ausgesperrt und gegängelt wird, oder ihm alles verboten - praktisch kein Platz mehr für Menschen..
*Natura2000*
>FFH-Gebiete
>Vogelschutzgebiete
*Schutzgebiete*
>Naturschutzgebiete
>Nationalparks
>Biosphärenreservate
>Naturparks
>Landschaftsschutzgebiete
*Sonstige Ebenen*
>Naturräume
>Biogeografische Regionen

*Anfrage und Reaktion beim BfN - Veröffentlichung verboten*
Als braver Journalist mache ich ja nicht einfach Screenshots, um die dann zu verwenden, sondern frage vorher brav bei der Pressestelle des BfN nach, ob ich das darf und - unter Nennung des Links - dann auch veröffentlichen.



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wir würden in unseren  Medien gerne Screenshots veröffentlichen aus der folgenden Karte:
> http://www.geodienste.bfn.de/schutz...?centerY=5505679.465?scale=5000000?layers=515
> ...



Das wurde uns klar und eindeutig *VERBOTEN!*

Man würde uns lieber eine andere Karte zur Verfügung stellen, wo die "Darstellung der Schutzgebiete" perspektivisch nicht so verzerrt wäre, dass man denken könne, alles wäre geschützt, so die zusammen gefasste Antwort nach mehreren Mails und Telefonaten.

Hat man mir dann auch zugeschickt, die habe ich unten angefügt.

Natürlich sieht das jetzt etwas "besser" aus, weil nun in der uns zugesandten Karte einiges NICHT MEHR SO MIT AUFGEFÜHRT IST bzw. nicht so detailliert, wie bei der interaktiven Karte, wo Menschen eingeschränkt oder ausgesperrt werden. 

Man wolle aber eh diese alte "interaktive Karte" (da kann man auch gut reinzoomen als Angler, um zu sehen, wie schlimm es an den jeweiligen Heimatgewässern aussieht) irgendwann abschalten, durch eine neue ersetzen....

*Selber Kartenvergleich machen*

_Ich entschuldige mich dafür, dass ich nur das vom BfN freigegebene Bild/Karte verwenden darf und es *VERBOTEN wurde vom BfN*, einen Screenshot der interaktiven Karre zu verwenden, so dass ihr selber schauen müsst!_

Ich kann daher nur raten, dass sich jeder Angler für sein Gebiet in die jetzt noch zur Verfügung stehende,  interaktive Karte reinzoomt und sich Screenshots macht, mit allen gesetzten Häkchen, um ALLE vor Menschen zu schützenden Gebiete überblicken zu können.

Das kann (und soll!!) man dann nachher auch gerne vergleichen mit der Karte, die jetzt eine "bessere Perspektivität" bietet und die uns vom BfN zur Verfügung gestellt wurde. Diese Karte ist NICHT online verfügbar, sondern wurde mir vom BfN aus einer Broschüre gescannt:





-----------------------------------------​
Dass es kaum noch Gebiete gibt, in denen nichts verboten ist, vor allem nicht in Gebieten mit Gewässern (siehe "Sammlung" der Schutzgebiet entlang von Flüssen oder Seen) sollten sich Angler klar machen.

Geht auf Politik, Behörden, Medien und auch die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei zu, um denen das alles aufzuzeigen. 

Wie man an den Karten sieht, wird da aktiv an der Abschaffung des Angelns, zumindest aber an einer so weitgehend wie möglichen Beschränkung gearbeitet.

Wer sich da nicht wehrt, wacht als Caster in Deutschland auf oder geht nur noch im Ausland angeln.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## BERND2000 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Hallo Thomas.
 Gefühlt fehlt da so einiges auf der Karte.
 So könnte es sein das z.B wie in meinem Kreis vielleicht gar kein Schutzgebiet dort eingetragen ist.
 Ich fand nur die übergreifenden Schutzgebiete.
 Möglicherweise verstehe ich auch nur etwas falsch...:m

 Andere sollten vielleicht regional selbst mal nachschauen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Haste auch da nachgeschaut?
http://www.geodienste.bfn.de/schutz...centerY=5475225.862?scale=5000000?layers=1023
Da kannste reinzoomen

Wenn da aber noch was fehlen würde und es in der Realität NOCH SCHLIMMER aussehen würde, würde mich es wohl am wenigsten wundern......


----------



## BERND2000 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Haste auch da nachgeschaut?
> 
> Da kannste reinzoomen
> 
> Wenn da aber noch was fehlen würde und es in der Realität NOCH SCHLIMMER aussehen würde, würde mich es wohl am wenigsten wundern......


 
 Hast recht, gezoomt erkennt man sie dann.
 Aber erst dann, was bedeutet das es ungleich mehr sind als man zunächst wahrnimmt.
 Na so schwerfällig wie sich das Bild bei mir dann aufbaut, wird das wohl kaum Jemand machen der da nicht direkt etwas sucht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Nicht umsonst hab ich drauf hingewiesen, dass man zoomen sollte - kann jedem nur empfehlen, da für sein Gebiet Screenshots zu machen.

Ich gehe aber inzwischen auch davon aus, dass die nicht ALLE Gebiete drin haben, sondern das in der Realität wohl teilweise noch deutlich mehr geschützte Gebiete sind..

GROßES Danke an die Hinweisgeber an mich, die mir da schon einiges aufgelistet haben!!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Ich bin kein Befürworter, Angler aus Naturschutzgebieten fernzuhalten, aber die obige Karte ist dennoch eher Verwirrend, denn hilfreich. Größere Einschränkungen gibt es nämlich nur in den Naturschutzgebieten und nicht in den Landschaftsschutzgebieten (orange). Die größten Schutzgebiete befinden sich damit in Norden und im Osten der Republik. 

So liegt unser Vereinsgewässer z.B. im Landschaftsschutzgebiet, ich habe aber von Wasserrecht über Teich- Betreibungserlaubnis und Baugenehmigung alles durchbekommen. Haarig kann es aber in der Tat in Naturschutzgebieten werden. Dies ist aber genau der Grund, warum es viele Verbände darauf anlegen ein anerkannter Naturschutz-Verband zu sein, da sie dann an dem Prozess beteiligt werden müssen. Darüber hinaus musste ich in der Praxis schon feststellen, dass einige Landschaftspläne schlicht falsch waren. Dort wurden Bereiche mit Gewässern zum Landschaftsschutzgebiet erklärt, obwohl es sich nachweislich um Forst handelte. Für die Nichtjuristen: Dort wo Forst ist, kann kein Landschaftsschutzgebiet sein. Dort ist nämlich grundsätzlich die Forstbehörde zuständig und nicht die Landschaftsschutzbehörde. (gilt für NRW) Die Landschaftsschutzbehörden haben da ein sehr einnehmendes Wesen. Fatal ist dabei, dass im Landschaftsbeirat (der dann ebenfalls zuständig ist) ein Übergewicht von Naturschützern besteht und die Angler und Jäger leider regelmäßig überstimmt werden. Also immer schön darauf achten, ob es nicht Forst ist.  Wenn ihr ein Gewässer habt, dass als Forst deklariert ist, müsst ihr immer acht geben, dass auf beiden Seiten des Ufers mindestens zwei Baumreihen stehen, da sonst der Forst-Status verloren gehen kann!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Ich habe NIRGENDS geschrieben, dass auf  all diesen Gebieten Angler ausgesperrt sind - ABER in JEDEM Schutzgebiet werden Menschen eingeschränkt in irgendeiner Weise (das ist die Natur eines Schutzgebietes) ..

Und viel ungeschütztes bleibt eben nicht.............

Wehret den Anfängen - wie in den AWZ der Ostsee war da auch zuerst alles harmlos.. 

War erst auch kein Problem - auf einmal kamen die Verbote für Angler (da sogar nur für Angler)..

Oder die Probleme die jetzt massiert sowohl Niedersachsen  wie auch Sachsen Anhalt mit Natura2000 Gebieten und damit einhergehenden Verboten und Einschränkungen haben ...

Das kam, kommt und wird NIE alles auf einmal kommen, da sind die Schützer clever genug, das nach Salamitaktik zu machen mit immer weiteren Einschränkungen und Verschärfungen in bestehenden Gebieten..

Man kann drauf hinweisen und raten, sich aufs kämpfen vorzubereiten oder den Tipp geben sich da jetzt schon genau(er) zu informieren, wie wir das hier getan haben...

Oder man kann nach alter Verbandlertradition natürlich auch wieder vor den Schützern den Kopf einziehen und warten, bis wieder alles zu spät ist...


----------



## hirschkaefer (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

uuuuuuhhh ein ffh-gebiet direkt vor meiner haustür. da freuen sich die vögelchen aber.


----------



## hirschkaefer (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> da freuen sich die vögelchen aber.



...und der Kormoran und der Mink und der Waschbär.... :g


----------



## D3rFabi (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

langsam hege ich den verdacht, dass dieses forum (und vor allem sein aktivster moderator) eine clevere satireshow sein könnte. wenn das wirklich so ist, dann jetzt bitte nicht weiterlesen:

dem themenstarter sei empfohlen, seine textlichen ergüsse nochmal gegenzulesen, bevor er sie veröffentlicht. das internet vergisst ja leider nicht(s). alternativ zu diesem vorschlag kann auch der wikipedia artikel 'kontradiktion' hilfreich sein - wenn man ihn dann liest.

lesenswert sind die beiträge des herrn finkenbeiner natürlich (wegen der vielen hilfreichen neologismen, ohne die man den "diskurs" hier ja gar nicht mehr ernsthaft verfolgen kann) trotzdem. wortschöpfungen aus der vorhölle...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habe NIRGENDS geschrieben, dass auf  all diesen Gebieten Angler ausgesperrt sind - ABER in JEDEM Schutzgebiet werden Menschen eingeschränkt in irgendeiner Weise (das ist die Natur eines Schutzgebietes) ..
> 
> Und viel ungeschütztes bleibt eben nicht.............
> 
> ...


Ich gebe dir da völlig Recht. Gerade der Landschaftsschutz, der ja ursprünglich im Wortsinne die  Landschaft, nicht aber die Natur schützen sollte, wird inzwischen als "kleiner" Naturschutz betrachtet. Und die Typen vom Landschaftsschutz führen sich bei Ortsterminen wie Graf Koks auf. Daher ist der Grundsatz: "Wehret den Anfängen!" sicher richtig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Eigentlich müsste man deutschlandweit alle Vereine aufrufen, dass sie auf der interaktiven Karte gucken, was bei ihnen an ihren Gewässern alles an Schutzgebieten bereits ist, das per Screenshot sichern, bevor die vom BfN ihre interaktive Karte dichtmachen, so dass zumindest jeder Verein das für seine Gewässer für sich gesichert hat.


----------



## Jose (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



D3rFabi schrieb:


> langsam hege ich den verdacht, dass dieses forum...
> _
> bei 123 beiträgen in 8 jahren kann man dir wirklich bestätigen, dass du nix überhastest..._
> 
> ... alternativ zu diesem vorschlag kann auch der wikipedia artikel 'kontradiktion' hilfreich sein - wenn man ihn dann liest...



hab ich.
kannste jetzt auch noch "butter bei die fische" tun, zwei drei beispiele wären nett, und bitte nicht so intellell wie eben


----------



## Jens76 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



D3rFabi schrieb:


> langsam hege ich den verdacht, dass dieses forum (und vor allem sein aktivster moderator) eine clevere satireshow sein könnte [...]
> 
> dem themenstarter sei empfohlen, seine textlichen ergüsse nochmal gegenzulesen, bevor er sie veröffentlicht.[...]
> 
> [...] wortschöpfungen aus der vorhölle...



Was bistn Du für ne Type? |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Leute - ist halt seine Meinung - offtopic und nur gegen mich persönlich als Redakteur.

Darf er in diesem Falle, weil ich da eben auch ne Art öffentliche Person bin als Red.. ...

Lasst euch da nicht reinziehen, bleibt beim eigentlichen Thema..

Danke.


----------



## Jose (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

bleib ich.
stinkt mir nur, wenn so ein "aktiver" user seinen ersten (und wohl einzigen) beitrag in politik&verbände zum intellektuell verbrämten inhaltslosen abrotzen nutzt.

und das sollte ich hier auch erwähnen dürfen, beim anpinkeln muss man immer auf den wind achten.

und sogar DU hast ein minimum an achtung und respekt verdient.
[/OT]


----------



## daci7 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Hmmmmjooooarr .... Hrrrpffffffhng ... 

Das' doch alles viel zu komplex um das in son' paar Stichpunkten abzukaspern.
Erstmal sind da in der Karte sämtliche Gebiete durcheinandergeschmissen - und wenn man sich damit nicht auskennt, dann wirkt das noch viel überladener als es denn tatsächlich ist.
Zum Bleistift sind LSGs erstmal per se keine Verbotszonen - außer für Baulöwen vielleicht - und kommen uns Anglern sogar häufig zu Gute.

Und wenn ich hier durch die Stadt geh' denke ich doch oft, dass es gut wäre vielen den Zutritt zum Umland zu verwehren ... 

Allerdings finde ich schon, dass die Idee den Menschen aus Gebieten auszusperren anstatt ihm den vernünftigen Umgang mit und in der Natur beizubringen vom Grundsatz her falsch ist.

So viel zu Bedenken ...


----------



## Jose (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

fürs smartphone gibts da die "app in die natur" für nrw, nutze ich beim pilzejagen. ist handhabbar, überschaubar und im ergebnis fatal: ziemlich ausgesperrt. zum angeln hab ich die noch nicht gecheckt, weil ich geh am rhein meine bekannten strecken.

anregung: vielleicht haben andere LANUVs auch so ein quältool?

zitat: 
"der gesang wird bang und bänger,
der hals wird lang und länger"


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



> Erstmal sind da in der Karte sämtliche Gebiete durcheinandergeschmissen -


nur ums klarzustellen:
Ich hab die nicht gemacht...

Das Verhalten vom BfN mit Screenshotverbot ist aber klassisch und zeigt, dass die schon wissen, dass es mehr irgendwie geschützte Gebiete als alles andere gibt..

Ich würde daher gerne nochmal verweisen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habe NIRGENDS geschrieben, dass auf  all diesen Gebieten Angler ausgesperrt sind - ABER in JEDEM Schutzgebiet werden Menschen eingeschränkt in irgendeiner Weise (das ist die Natur eines Schutzgebietes) ..
> 
> ..............................
> 
> Man kann drauf hinweisen und raten, sich aufs kämpfen vorzubereiten oder den Tipp geben sich da jetzt schon genau(er) zu informieren, wie wir das hier getan haben...


----------



## daci7 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nur ums klarzustellen:
> Ich hab die nicht gemacht...


Weiß ich doch 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Verhalten vom BfN mit Screenshotverbot ist aber klassisch und zeigt, dass die schon wissen, dass es mehr irgendwie geschützte Gebiete als alles andere gibt..
> 
> Ich würde daher gerne nochmal verweisen:


Jaa ... und da muss ich halt sagen - manche Schutzgebiete sind eben absolut notwendig. Komplett ohne Regeln gehts halt auch nicht - der "Markt" würde eben noch weniger zu unseren Gunsten regeln als der Bund, jedenfalls langwierig. Schwer zu glauben, ich bin aber absolut davon überzeugt.
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

nur dürfen diese Regeln nicht von der spendensammelnden  Schützerindustrie und ihrem willfährigen parlamentarischen Arm GEGEN Menschen gemacht werden - dann bin auch ich dabei..


----------



## Jose (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Das Verhalten vom BfN mit Screenshotverbot ist aber klassisch und zeigt, dass die schon wissen, dass es mehr irgendwie geschützte Gebiete als alles andere gibt...



durchaus denkbar.
seh das aber als eher "süddeutsch": ..."mir gebbet nix..."

insgesamt das armutszeugnis für solche warmen-posten-inhaber: leben von steuerkohle und hocken drauf, als wollten die ihre eier ausbrüten.

wer bezahlt sollte auch erhalten: wir, die steuerzahler.
public domain wär hier angebracht.


----------



## angler1996 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Jose schrieb:


> durchaus denkbar.
> seh das aber als eher "süddeutsch": ..."mir gebbet nix..."
> 
> insgesamt das armutszeugnis für solche warmen-posten-inhaber: leben von steuerkohle und hocken drauf, als wollten die ihre eier ausbrüten.
> ...



 Du erhältst, sicher äh ne  Maut|supergri
 Naja ich bin da optimistisch, was die Ausdehnung der Gebiete betrifft

 es gibt noch paar Tierchen, die man wieder 
ansiedeln kann und die haben Platzbedarf
 Wisente/Elche etc.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Man muss auch beachten, dass es selbst in Landschaftsschutzgebieten noch Zonen mit unterschiedlichen Verboten bestehen. Insgesamt recht komplex. Am besten man schaut sich den Landschaftsplan seines Kreises an. Die stehen üblicher Weise online.

So gibt es z.B. oft eine Pflanzliste, die man beachten muss.


----------



## angler1996 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Man muss auch beachten, dass es selbst in Landschaftsschutzgebieten noch Zonen mit unterschiedlichen Verboten bestehen. Insgesamt recht komplex. Am besten man schaut sich den Landschaftsplan seines Kreises an. Die stehen üblicher Weise online.
> 
> So gibt es z.B. oft eine Pflanzliste, die man beachten muss.




ehrlich, ich schau mir die Liste an und geh in den Gartenmarkt und schau mir die bepflanzten Gärten an,


----------



## Wegberger (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Hallo,

ich denke das der Naturschutz in Deutschland leider, wie in vielen Dingen hier, einfach zu dokmatisch und generell gesehen und politisch gelebt wird.

Der deutsche Irrsin ist immer, dass wir alles zu 150 % wollen - und dann ohne wenn und aber.


----------



## raubangler (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Die Amis haben ähnliche Probleme.
Und die organisieren sich jetzt online.
keepamericafishing.org


----------



## Wegberger (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Hallo,

vor allem stimmt nicht mehr die Verhältnismäßigkeit zur Realität.

|kopfkrat Da werden Flüsse zu sauber, sodass manche Arten mehr als in Bedrängniss kommen - aber gleichzeitig werden für sinnvolle Änderungen keine Renaturierungen in der wichtigen Konsequenz durchgeführt.|kopfkrat

|kopfkrat Da werden Grenzwerte sensibler gestaltet aber die Hauptverursacher im medialen Interesse ausgespart und der Fokus auf den deutschen Michel gelenkt|kopfkrat

|kopfkratUnd es gruppieren dich Spitzenverbände, die gegen ihre Klientel arbeiten|kopfkrat

Alles schon sehr merkwürdig |kopfkrat


----------



## boardsurfer (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Mir missfällt es, wie hier gegen den Naturschutz gewettert wird. Wir haben vor unserer Haustür auch ein NSG - wunderschön, unbebaut, naturbelassen - und das beste: Ich darf jedes Ufer betreten und angeln, Kanufahrer dürfen den Fluss genießen und Menschen sich in der Natur erholen. 
Dass für schützenswerte Areale (und die müssen großflächig angesetzt werden!!) besondere Regeln gelten und die Zerstörung verhindert wird, ist extrem wichtig. Dies bedeutet jedoch nicht zwangsläufig, dass der Mensch "ausgesperrt" oder Deutschland "zerschützt" ist. Dass derzeit die Angler mit Verboten zu kämpfen haben, widerspricht dem Schutzgedanken erheblich und hat erst einmal nichts mit diesem zu tun. 
Wir Angler haben in den letzten Jahrzehnten übrigens sehr von entsprechenden Schutzverordnungen profitiert. Das auf diese Weise zu kritisieren, halte ich für unangebracht.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Mir missfällt es, wie hier gegen den Naturschutz gewettert wird. Wir haben vor unserer Haustür auch ein NSG - wunderschön, unbebaut, naturbelassen - und das beste: Ich darf jedes Ufer betreten und angeln, Kanufahrer dürfen den Fluss genießen und Menschen sich in der Natur erholen.
> Dass für schützenswerte Areale (und die müssen großflächig angesetzt werden!!) besondere Regeln gelten und die Zerstörung verhindert wird, ist extrem wichtig. Dies bedeutet jedoch nicht zwangsläufig, dass der Mensch "ausgesperrt" oder Deutschland "zerschützt" ist. Dass derzeit die Angler mit Verboten zu kämpfen haben, widerspricht dem Schutzgedanken erheblich und hat erst einmal nichts mit diesem zu tun.
> Wir Angler haben in den letzten Jahrzehnten übrigens sehr von entsprechenden Schutzverordnungen profitiert. Das auf diese Weise zu kritisieren, halte ich für unangebracht.



Jetzt komm in diesem Forum bitte nicht mit differenzierten Gedanken. Du bist damit ein Scheixxs Schützer und die sind noch schlimmer als Verbaxxfuxxunäre. In diesem Forum ist Naturschutz quasi ein "no go". Hier werden besten Falls ein paar Grundeln abgebraten. Mit Naturschutz in Form von Gewässer- und Naturschutz will man hier nichts zu tun haben. Hier sind die "Freien Angler" unterwegs. Da ist "Fischer" schon ein Schimpfwort!


----------



## Jose (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

oh je, der schlichter wird jetzt ganz schlicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Da ist "Fischer" schon ein Schimpfwort!


Fischer nicht, sind ehrenwerte Leute, die ihrem Beruf nachgehen - das von Verbanditen im Zuge der (Kon)Fusion mangels Einigkeit gekürte/wieder aus der Mottenkiste geholte  Kunstwort "Angelfischer" dagegen schon..

Kann man verstehen (versuchen), muss man aber natürlich nicht..

Und ja, wenn ich Natur schützen will, geh ich in einen richtigen  Naturschutzverband...

Wo soll ich hin, wenn ich Angler schützen will?



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke das der Naturschutz in Deutschland leider, wie in vielen Dingen hier, einfach zu dokmatisch und generell gesehen und politisch gelebt wird.
> .


So seh ichs auch...



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Mir missfällt es, wie hier gegen den Naturschutz gewettert wird. Wir haben vor unserer Haustür auch ein NSG - wunderschön, unbebaut, naturbelassen - und das beste: Ich darf jedes Ufer betreten und angeln, Kanufahrer dürfen den Fluss genießen und Menschen sich in der Natur erholen.


Auslaufmodell beim Aussperr- und Verbotswahn und sicher nur ne Frage der Zeit, bis auch da in Deinem NSG Verbote kommen wie in Sachsen-Anhalt geplant (jeder Flusskilometer mindestens 400 m Schonstrecke etc.) oder wie die geplanten Angelverbote wg. Natura2000 in NDS etc..

Man KANN weiter die Augen zumachen und meinen, ist alles nicht so schlimm, man MUSS ES ABER NICHT... (manche HABENS begriffen: http://www.av-nds.de/angelverbote.html) :


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habe NIRGENDS geschrieben, dass auf  all diesen Gebieten Angler ausgesperrt sind - ABER in JEDEM Schutzgebiet werden Menschen eingeschränkt in irgendeiner Weise (das ist die Natur eines Schutzgebietes) ..
> 
> Und viel ungeschütztes bleibt eben nicht.............
> 
> ...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ja, wenn ich Natur schützen will, geh ich in einen richtigen  Naturschutzverband...



Welcher der Naturschutzverbände schützt denn die Natur unter der Wasseroberfläche? Wir als Angler haben ein natürliches Interesse an dem Schutz von Gewässern und Fischen. Die meisten Naturschutzverbände sind Vogelschützer! Daher ist es absolut wichtig, dass sich die Angelverbände für den Schutz von Gewässern und Fischen einsetzen, damit wir auch morgen noch was zu Angeln haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Ich als Angler habe zuerst mal Interesse an Anglerschutz - wenn die Verbände das geschafft haben, können sie sich ihrem Naturschutzhobby widmen...

Davon ab, die Lachse schaffens wegen Klimawandel und Wasserkraft und Abfischung Meer/Mündung eh nicht, jeder Cent ist da verschwendet und kein Angler wird da jemals auf Lachse angeln dürfen...


----------



## gründler (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab, die Lachse schaffens wegen Klimawandel und Wasserkraft und Abfischung Meer/Mündung eh nicht, jeder Cent ist da verschwendet und kein Angler wird da jemals auf Lachse angeln dürfen...



Doch nen paar packen es,haben immer welche beim E fischen und mit der Angel dürfen wie sie auch befischen,haben aber ein Jahresmitnahmelimit.

90cm sind mit der Angel schon gefangen worden.

Dafür hat man uns aber etliche Gewässer genommen oder von 100% Angelfläche sind jetzt noch 15-20% für Angler über.Segeln Tauchen Kanu Boot Netze Reusen und co weiterhin erlaubt,Angeln aber nicht...finde die Fehler....

Stk für Stk die NSG's vergrößert und mehr und mehr Verbote.

Ich bin auch dafür das sich Nabu Bund und co. mal mehr die Mitte und Süden begucken hier im Norden ist doch schon fast alles ein NSG mit Angelverboten ohne ende bezw.absolutes Betretungsverbot für alle.

Aber das brauch man sich gar nicht Wünschen,das feuer wird sich weiter durchs Land brennen wenn man nix dagegen unternimmt.

Sie versuchen sogar Gewerbliche Fischzuchtteiche Jahreszeitlich zu Schützen,weil 2-3 mal im Jahr ablassen nicht gut ist für Kleinstlebewesen......Aber wird schon alles gut für die Angler.....irgendwann mal......

#h


----------



## Jens76 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Welcher der Naturschutzverbände schützt denn die Natur unter der Wasseroberfläche? Wir als Angler haben ein natürliches Interesse an dem Schutz von Gewässern und Fischen. Die meisten Naturschutzverbände sind Vogelschützer! Daher ist es absolut wichtig, dass sich die Angelverbände für den Schutz von Gewässern und Fischen einsetzen, damit wir auch morgen noch was zu Angeln haben.



Gut gebrüllt, Löwe! 
Wer aber garantiert dem Angler, das, sollte er dafür gesorgt haben, das er morgen noch was zum angeln hat, er das auch darf?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



gründler schrieb:


> Doch nen paar packen es,haben immer welche beim E fischen


Musst das aber dann in Beziehung zu Aufwand und Kosten setzen..

Wer das für Erfolg hält bei den Wanderfischen, der verkauft auch  Lottospieler als sinnvollen Beruf ;-)))


----------



## Worscht (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> kein Angler wird da jemals auf Lachse angeln dürfen...


Ganz so ist das nicht: In Sachsen darfst du deinen Lachs fangen.

Und ja wir sind Schützer: Wir müssen uns vor der Schützerindustrie, vor fehlgeleiteten Politikern, vor starrköpfigen Funktionären schützen. Klar schützen wir uns selbst - uns Angler und natürlich auch die Gewässer, wo wir angeln gehen (falls wir das noch dürfen). Und der Schutz der Gewässer bedeutet, dass wir die Gewässer eben nicht vor uns schützen, sondern vor anderen Möchtegernschützern, die die Natur kaputtschützen. Das wir dabei gemeinsam mit den Fischern agieren ist logisch, auch wenn das wie hier in Sachsen viele Funktionäre nicht in ihren Kopf hineinbekommen wollen. 

Wichtig: Mit diesem DAFV und den meisten Landesverbänden können wir den Kampf für uns Angler und unsere Gewässer nur verlieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Worscht schrieb:


> Ganz so ist das nicht: In Sachsen darfst du deinen Lachs fangen.


Bei Koljas Verband ists der Rhein....


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Worscht schrieb:


> Und ja wir sind Schützer: Wir müssen uns vor der Schützerindustrie, vor fehlgeleiteten Politikern, vor starrköpfigen Funktionären schützen. Klar schützen wir uns selbst - uns Angler und natürlich auch die Gewässer, wo wir angeln gehen (falls wir das noch dürfen). Und der Schutz der Gewässer bedeutet, dass wir die Gewässer eben nicht vor uns schützen, sondern vor anderen Möchtegernschützern, die die Natur kaputtschützen. Das wir dabei gemeinsam mit den Fischern agieren ist logisch, auch wenn das wie hier in Sachsen viele Funktionäre nicht in ihren Kopf hineinbekommen wollen.
> 
> Wichtig: Mit diesem DAFV und den meisten Landesverbänden können wir den Kampf für uns Angler und unsere Gewässer nur verlieren.


#6#6#6#6


----------



## gründler (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Musst das aber dann in Beziehung zu Aufwand und Kosten setzen..
> 
> Wer das für Erfolg hält bei den Wanderfischen, der verkauft auch  Lottospieler als sinnvollen Beruf ;-)))



Erfolg eher nicht,aber immerhin sind nen paar die es packen und hoffentlich Laichen.Das da viel Arbeit und Kohle drin steckt wissen wir glaubig alle.

Und es kommt ja auch drauf an wo man dieses mit Lachsen macht,soll ja Leute geben die setzen Lachsbrut in Entwässerungsgräben ohne Anbindung zu anderen Gewässern.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

um mal von der reinen Lachsdiskussion wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Double2004 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> kein Angler wird da jemals auf Lachse angeln dürfen...



Und wieder falsch!

Wir dürfen die Lachse nicht nur fangen, sondern müssen sie nicht einmal "abknüppeln"!

Will ja sowieso niemand verwerten, da zu hoch belastet...Ist doch klasse, dass somit kein Angler dazu verleitet wird, seine Gesundheit zu gefährden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Richtig - aber viel zu schnell kanns leider auch so ausgehen, wenn man die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie und ihre willfährigen Politiker nicht reguliert oder einbremst:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210

http://www.av-nds.de/angelverbote.html

http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/index.php/natura-2000

Daher IMMER zuerst Angler und Angeln schützen...............


----------



## raubangler (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

https://www.shz.de/lokales/angler-wachen-ueber-angler-id13788381.html

So sieht die Zukunft aus.
Man einigt sich mit einem Nabu-Mitarbeiter(!!!!!!!!!!!) auf fest definierte Angelzonen und muss als Ausgleich dafür Nabu-Ranger spielen und andere Angler jagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Noch schlimmer - man kriegt weniger Angelfläche und gegen Schwarzangler gingen Angler schon immer vor.

Typisches Verhalten...

Anglerschutz zuerst!!


----------



## raubangler (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



zander67 schrieb:


> Man soll nicht andere Angler sondern Schwarzangler jagen.
> _"Im Gegenzug erklären sich die Sportangler bereit, die Augen offen zu halten und gegen Schwarzangler vorzugehen."_
> 
> VG



Die sollen Angler in Bereichen jagen, wo sie selbst nicht angeln dürfen.
Hier geht es somit nicht um den Schutz der eigenen Fischereirechte, sondern um eine reine Rangertätigkeit im Auftrag des Nabu.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Die von dir verlinkte Übersichtskarte vom BfN kenne ich schon eine Weile. Leider mussten wir für unseren Bereich feststellen, das wir gleich 5 unterschiedliche Schutzgebiete um uns haben.

Die Krönung ist dabei das ausgiebige FFH- Gebiet, welches wirklich all unsere zur Verfügung stehenden Geässer rund um unseren Verein einschließt. Sollte die Verordnung zu Natura 2000 kommen, gleicht diese einem zeitweise kompletten Angelverbot und Ausschluss aus der Natur. 

Setzten wir uns halt alle ins Auto, nehmen längere Anfahrtswege in Kauf, blasen Abgase hinaus - hauptsache Rotbauchunke, Kammmolch, Großer Moosjungfer, Bieber und wie sie alle heißen können in Ruhe Flickflack schlagen und Ringelpietz mit anfassen spielen. Hier ist die Biberpopulation explodiert, richten mehr Schaden als alles andere an.

Wo bitte schadet der Angler der Natur? Unzählige Aufbaustunden wurden an Vereins- oder Aufzuchtgewässern über Jahrzehnte abgeleistet, Müll gesammelt und und und...[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]

Diese blinde Schützerlobby ist einfach nicht mehr auszuhalten, macht Hobby und Vereinsleben Stück für Stück kaputt. 

Wir sind allerdings dabei den Landesanglerverband Sachsen Anhalt mit seiner Unterschriftenaktion zu unterstützen. Hoffentlich bekommt die Aktion großen Zuspruch und man kann vielleicht doch mal ein Zeichen setzen.


----------



## UMueller (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



raubangler schrieb:


> https://www.shz.de/lokales/angler-wachen-ueber-angler-id13788381.html
> 
> So sieht die Zukunft aus.
> Man einigt sich mit einem Nabu-Mitarbeiter(!!!!!!!!!!!) auf fest definierte Angelzonen und muss als Ausgleich dafür Nabu-Ranger spielen und andere Angler jagen.



Und machen wir uns nichts vor. Das Endziel vom Nabu heißt doch Betretungsverbot durch Menschen. Wo kommen wir denn hin wenn die uns die Angelplätze zuweisen. Was ist denn wenn da ein weiteres Seeadlerpaar brütet. Dann ist da schnell Ende im Gelände und alle Angler sind dann Schwarzangler.
Bitte nicht missverstehen. Schutz der Natur vor übermäßigen menschlichen Eingriffen ist auch mir wichtig. Es gibt aber schon genug Gewässer wo Angeln verboten ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



UMueller schrieb:


> Und machen wir uns nichts vor. Das Endziel vom Nabu heißt doch Betretungsverbot durch Menschen. Wo kommen wir denn hin wenn die uns die Angelplätze zuweisen.



Nullnutzungszonen ist das beliebte Wort

Sarkasmus an
Zuerst die Schwächsten (wegen schlechter Verbände z. B. Angler) raushauen, dann peu a peu den Rest, Menschen in Stadtghettos halten und nur unter Führung und gegen Nutzungsgebühr an NABU und Konsorten und mit Spaziergangführerschein auf eigens gekennzeichneten Pfaden rund um Städte etwas "frei" laufen lassen...

Der Rest der Natur ist dann für NABU und seine Beobachtungsstationen vorbehalten......

Sarkasmus aus....


----------



## gründler (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



raubangler schrieb:


> sondern um eine reine Rangertätigkeit im Auftrag des Nabu.




http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-...huder-Meer-Region-Hannover-findet-das-legitim

.....

Ja die nehmen das seeeehr ernst mit ihren Aufgaben.....


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. Mai 2017)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich als Angler habe zuerst mal Interesse an Anglerschutz - wenn die Verbände das geschafft haben, können sie sich ihrem Naturschutzhobby widmen...
> 
> Davon ab, die Lachse schaffens wegen Klimawandel und Wasserkraft und Abfischung Meer/Mündung eh nicht, jeder Cent ist da verschwendet und kein Angler wird da jemals auf Lachse angeln dürfen...



Zwischen der Siegmündung und der Nordsee gibt es keine Wasserkraftanlage! Soviel zu den Fakten.



Jens76 schrieb:


> Gut gebrüllt, Löwe!
> Wer aber garantiert dem Angler, das, sollte er dafür gesorgt haben, das er morgen noch was zum angeln hat, er das auch darf?



Wenn es überhaupt jemand tut, dann wird es einer der ungeliebten Verbände sein. Sonst ist ja keiner da.



zander67 schrieb:


> Wir Angler befinden uns nun mal nicht in einem eigenen Universum,
> VG


Doch einige hier schon, deshalb glauben sie ja auch an ihre Utopien.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Ich komm aus BW mit einem LV mit Lachszuchtanstalt (und Wasserkraft plus einem Präsi im LV, dessen Fraktionskumpel der Präsi des Wasserkraftverbandes in BW ist mit einer Koalitionsvereinbarung, Wasserkraft zu stärken...) - so viel zu "über Tellerrand"...

Und die holländischen Fischer hauen trotzdem eure vom Geld der Angler von euch finanzierten Lachse raus (ob direkt über Beiträge an euch oder indirekt über Fischereiabgabe...)..


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Wenn ich die Kommentare hier so lese, stelle ich fest, dass man die Beurteilung von Schutzgebieten ganz pragmatisch an den eigenen Erfahrungen festmacht.

Wenn man davon profitiert sind Schutzgebiete prima, wenn man dadurch eingeschränkt wird sind sie Mist. Das ist überaus menschlich und auch in anderen Lebensbereichen weit verbreitet. 

Einfach eine Frage des Blickwinkels. 
Als Autofahrer nervt es mich, wenn ich mit 30 km/h durch eine Straße schleichen soll - als Anwohner finde ich die Regelungen für dieselbe Straße absolut angemessen. 

Wie gesagt, es ist menschlich und völlig legitim die Bewertung von Schutzgebieten seinem persönlichen Nutzen unterzuordnen. 

Was mir aber zu denken gibt ist dass Angeln als solches pauschal als "schädlich" abgestempelt werden kann, und zwar ohne irgendeine plausible Begründung.  
Gerade bei den jetzt kommenden Angelverboten in der AWZ (Fehmarnbelt usw.) wurde das ganz deutlich. Angeln verboten! - Begründung: Keine! 

Auch in Niedersachsen gab es Entwürfe an über 50! Fließgewässern Angeln pauschal zu verbieten gepaart mit zahlreichen Einschränkungen für Angler an weiteren Gewässern. 
Was auch hier fehlt: Eine auch nur im Ansatz plausible Begründung. 

Lange war man der Meinung, wenn wir uns als Angler einen möglichst grünen Anstrich verpassen und mit Schonhaken angeln wird man sich schwer tun Anglern irgendeinen schädigenden Einfluss "nachzuweisen".
Man sieht aber an den beiden obigen Beispielen, dass man sich gar nicht mehr die Mühe macht sich mit Argumenten auseinanderzusetzen. 

Sowohl bei den Angelverboten in der AWZ als auch in Niedersachsen kann man sehen: Sind Entwürfe erstmal auf dem Tisch, ist es eine Mammut-Aufgabe mit überschaubaren Erfolgsaussichten Angelverbote zu verhindern. 

Vor allem vor dem Hintergrund dass ich, so Gott will, gerne noch ein paar Jahrzehnte in Deutschland angeln würde bereitet mir diese Entwicklung schon Sorgen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich komm aus BW mit einem LV mit Lachszuchtanstalt - so viel zu "über Tellerrand"...
> 
> Und die holländischen Fischer hauen trotzdem eure vom Geld der Angler von euch finanzierten Lachse raus (ob direkt über Beiträge an euch oder indirekt über Fischereiabgabe...)..


Nur so am Rande, dass Wanderfischprogramm wird im Wesentlichen von dem Land NRW und diversen Fördertöpfen aus der EU oder von Stiftungen finanziert und eben nicht vom Angler. So viel zu den Fakten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Nur so am Rande, dass Wanderfischprogramm wird im Wesentlichen von dem Land NRW und diversen Fördertöpfen aus der EU oder von Stiftungen finanziert und eben nicht vom Angler. So viel zu den Fakten.


Kolja, vom Land NRW heisst über Fischereiabgabe  - die bezahlen Angler..


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Was mir aber zu denken gibt ist dass Angeln als solches pauschal als "schädlich" abgestempelt werden kann, und zwar ohne irgendeine plausible Begründung.
> Gerade bei den jetzt kommenden Angelverboten in der AWZ (Fehmarnbelt usw.) wurde das ganz deutlich. *Angeln verboten! - Begründung: Keine! *
> 
> Auch in Niedersachsen gab es Entwürfe an über 50! Fließgewässern Angeln pauschal zu verbieten gepaart mit zahlreichen Einschränkungen für Angler an weiteren Gewässern.
> ...


Danke - schön wenn man sieht, dass manche weiter denken können..


----------



## Laichzeit (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Angler sind für den Naturschutz so toll, sollen aber keine Lachse besetzen und die Naturschutzgebiete sind auch blöd.
Das passt an mindestens einem Ende nicht.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Thomas schwebt als Utopie der "Freie Angler" vor, der nur nimmt, aber nichts gibt. Der alle Rechte, aber keine Pflichten hat. Und nur Verbände, die das auch so wollen, sind gute Verbände. Der Rest sind Verbanditen. 

Lebewesen, die von anderen nur nehmen, aber nicht geben, werden in der Biologie Parasiten genannt!


----------



## Wegberger (30. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

ja die Angler schaffen es durch ihre Verbandsvertreter und die unsägliche Priorisierung als Vorzeige- und Prämium Naturschutzverband - sich und ihr Hobby in Deutschland abzuschaffen.

Hallo Kolja,



> Lebewesen, die von anderen nur nehmen, aber nicht geben, werden in der Biologie Parasiten genannt!


Das ist aber ein harter Satz zu der DAFV-Spitze. Vorallen machen diese Parasiten auch noch den Wirt -> Angler krank.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> 
> Das ist aber ein harter Satz zu der DAFV-Spitze. Vorallen machen diese Parasiten auch noch den Wirt -> Angler krank.


Manchmal bin ich eben hart. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



zander67 schrieb:


> Quasi stellt man ja damit auch den Angler unter Schutz.


Wie hier in der aktuell gelebten Praxis, meinst Du?


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Richtig - aber viel zu schnell kanns leider auch so ausgehen, wenn man die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie und ihre willfährigen Politiker nicht reguliert oder einbremst:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210
> 
> http://www.av-nds.de/angelverbote.html
> ...




Erst müssen Schützer wieder liefern, vorher werden sie bekämpft:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Naturschutz*
> _Angeln ist nach dem Bundesnaturschutzgesetz § 1 (1), Satz 2 und 3, zu fördern._
> 
> Abgeschlossene Gewässer (Kiesgruben, Weiher, kleinere abgeschlossene (Seen etc.) müssen nicht im Sinne des Naturschutzes bewirtschaftet werden.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Erstens hab ich das auch gleich schon im Eingangsartikel.

Zweitens :

Deswegen hab ich drunter gleich geschrieben, was vom Schützerpaxx zuerst mal kommen müsste..

DANN fang ich auch an, umfassend(er) zu differenzieren..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auslaufmodell beim Aussperr- und Verbotswahn und sicher nur ne Frage der Zeit, bis auch da in Deinem NSG Verbote kommen wie in Sachsen-Anhalt geplant (jeder Flusskilometer mindestens 400 m Schonstrecke etc.)



Nicht Schonstrecke, sondern generelles Betretungsverbot für alle Zweibeiner.
Wird so aber definitv nicht umgesetzt werden, dann kannste auch gleich die komplette Flusslandschaft hier einzäunen.

Abgesehen davon, haben wir hier in S-A einige NSG's wo man auch als Angler sich noch austoben darf.
Der oftmals einzige Stolperstein hierbei sind halt nur die nötigen Befahrgenehmigungen, gerade entlang der Elbe in den Gebieten mit Elbauen und Überschwemmungswiesen.
Das finde ich ansich auch gar nicht verkehrt , wenn man sieht wie hier jedes Jahr etliche "Besucher" meinen, z.T. mit Fahrzeugen direkt auf Buhnen zu parken, ihre Müllberge gleich dort zu entsorgen etc.
Die Elbe hier ist recht naturnah geblieben, Schifffahrt gibt es quasi kaum mehr....man kann hier durchaus noch eins mit der Natur werden, egal ob Angler oder Spaziergänger.
Ich denke auch nicht, daß sich das in absehbarer Zeit wirklich dramatisch ändert.


----------



## Sharpo (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



zander67 schrieb:


> Die verschiedenen Schutzgebiete haben einen unterschiedlichen Charakter.
> Wenn durch die unter Schutzstellung der jetzige Zustand/Nutzung erhalten bleiben soll, macht das ja durchaus Sinn.
> Immerhin ist das (zukünftige) Schutzgebiet ja auch mit/durch den Angler schützenswert geworden.
> Was Jahrzehnte funktioniert hat, sollte man weiterführen.
> ...




Die Sinnhaftigkeit liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters.
Viele Schutzgebiete sind trotz und manche wegen der Angler schützenswürdig geworden.
Was macht es dann Sinn den Angler auszusperren?

Und Pauschal zum Thema Schutz.
Man sollte mal genauer hinschauen welche Beschränkungen es bei einer unter Schutzstellung gibt.
Oftmals kommt es auch vor, das Eigentumsrechte drastisch beschnitten werden.
Damit haben derzeit einige Landwirte zu kämpfen.
Was für viele schon Existenz bedrohend sein soll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Nicht Schonstrecke, sondern generelles Betretungsverbot für alle Zweibeiner.
> Wird so aber definitv nicht umgesetzt werden, dann kannste auch gleich die komplette Flusslandschaft hier einzäunen.


Würd ich nicht dagegen  wetten - kommt den NABUistisch gewünschten Nullnutzungszonen dann schon recht nahe...

Und die versuchens ja immer wieder - vielleicht wollt ihr eher nem Insider glauben als mir?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295330

Oder wie NDS, wo Angler und Bauern vom NABU-Chef Tschimpke gezielt diffamiert werden und aus Gewässern rausgekauft werden sollen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310170
und:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310228

oder hier komplettes Salomindenfangverbot in S-H, vom NABU gewünscht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312078

Aber schützt ruhig alle brav weiter gegen Angler...


Ich bin nach wie vor für Anglerschutz zuerst...
:g:g

Weil (von wegen Rosinen  picken), das kommt ja alles zusätzlich noch dazu:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Richtig - aber viel zu schnell kanns leider auch so ausgehen, wenn man die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie und ihre willfährigen Politiker nicht reguliert oder einbremst:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210
> 
> http://www.av-nds.de/angelverbote.html
> ...


----------



## vermesser (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Ohne den gesamten Thread zu lesen und vorausgeschickt, dass ich auch gegen allzu viele Einschränkungen bin folgende Anmerkungen:

Meine Gewässer liegen weitgehend alle in Naturparks, teilweise FFH Gebiet usw. . Trotzdem darf ich dort weitgehend fahren und angeln wie ich will!! So pauschal ist die Kritik einfach nicht richtig und zielführend! Man muss die *konkreten* Einschränkungen betrachten und nicht pauschal draufhauen, wie schlimm alles ist.

Beispiel positiver Art: Im Naturpark Westhavelland sind bestimmte Wege *nur* für Angler mit gültiger Karte offen!! Also wir dürfen *mehr* als Nichtangler!

Und dass man in der Natur ggf. mal einige Meter zum Gewässer laufen muss, ist für mich keine Einschränkung.

Also ich bin auch dagegen, zu viele Regeln zu machen und die Leute auszusperren, aber die pauschale Kritik von Thomas ist *so* nicht richtig!! Meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



> Also wir dürfen *mehr* als Nichtangler!


noch... 
siehe oben...
manche lernens halt erst, wenns zu spät ist...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Wo steht denn das ich gegen Angler versuche zu schützen? |kopfkrat

Das mag vielleicht in deinem oder anderen BL so sein, daß Angler generell aus NSG's usw. komplett ausgesperrt werden oder sollen.
Hier war das nie so und ist auch nicht so.
Schau dir einfach mal den Harz an mit seinen Talsperren wie Rappbode oder Zillerbach. 
Sind auch komplette Schutzgebiete seit Jahren und da wird niemand ausgesperrt.
Gibt bestenfalls Verbote zum Befahren, als Angler darfst dich dort immernoch entfalten.
Elbe hier genauso, da gibt es auch reichlich Bereiche die besonderen Schutz genießen (zb. Rogätzer Hang), aber den Menschen nicht aussperren.
Oder nimm den Drömling im nordwestl. Teil von S-A zwischen Gardelegen und Wolfsburg, auch besonderes großflächiges Schutzgebiet, wo es zwar besondere Bestimmungen gibt, aber Angler per se nicht ausgesperrt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Nochmal:
E wird IMMER MEHR ausgesperrt, eingeschränkt und verboten, ich habe NIE und NIRGENDS behauptet, es wäre schon überall so.

Es nimmt nur ständig zu..

Den Anfängen zu wehren ist eh schon zu spät...

Aber alles mit sich machen lassen muss man auch nicht zwangsweise...

Und die versuchens ja immer wieder - vielleicht wollt ihr eher nem Insider glauben als mir?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295330

Oder wie NDS, wo Angler und Bauern vom NABU-Chef Tschimpke gezielt diffamiert werden und aus Gewässern rausgekauft werden sollen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310170
und:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310228

oder hier komplettes Salomindenfangverbot in S-H, vom NABU gewünscht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312078

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210

http://www.av-nds.de/angelverbote.html

http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/index.php/natura-2000

*Daher IMMER zuerst Angler und Angeln schützen...............*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Naturschutz*
> _Angeln ist nach dem Bundesnaturschutzgesetz § 1 (1), Satz 2 und 3, zu fördern._
> 
> Abgeschlossene Gewässer (Kiesgruben, Weiher, kleinere abgeschlossene (Seen etc.) müssen nicht im Sinne des Naturschutzes bewirtschaftet werden.
> ...


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



zander67 schrieb:


> Die verschiedenen Schutzgebiete haben einen unterschiedlichen Charakter.
> Wenn durch die unter Schutzstellung der jetzige Zustand/Nutzung erhalten bleiben soll, macht das ja durchaus Sinn.
> Immerhin ist das (zukünftige) Schutzgebiet ja auch mit/durch den Angler schützenswert geworden.
> Was Jahrzehnte funktioniert hat, sollte man weiterführen.
> ...



Hallo zander67,
richtig, es gibt unterschiedliche Arten von Schutzgebieten. 

Bei manchen konkreten Schutzgebieten kann man als Angler durchaus einen positiven Nutzen ziehen. Sind ja jetzt schon einige Beispiele dafür gekommen und wie du sagst, kann man nur hoffen, dass diese in der jetzigen Nutzung erhalten bleiben.  

Das Problem ist aber eben jenes "hoffen" - denn es muss klar sein - wir als Angler sind in einer absolut passiven Position und uns bleibt nicht viel mehr übrig als zu "hoffen". 

Wir können hier oder am Vereinsstammtisch drüber diskutieren ob ein konkretes Verbot jetzt schlimm ist oder nicht, und ob es woanders vielleicht noch schlimmer ist oder positive Beispiele suchen. Alles legitim. 

Das Problem: Im eigentlichen Entscheidungsprozess sind wir außen vor. Angler können immer nur reagieren - wir haben also keine schlechte Verhandlungsposition - wir haben gar keine.


----------



## gründler (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Solange man selber nicht betroffen ist..alles schön...wenn man aber mal betroffener wird dann wendet sich das Denken.

Wenn der Verein nur 3 Gewässer hat und davon gehen 90% flöten wird die Meinung einiger auf einmal ne ganz andere,weil nun sieht das nicht mehr so schön aus.
Wenn die Nabu und co. einem Gewässer wegkaufen obwohl man die ja schon immer hatte usw usw.dann versteht Opa Heinrich die Welt nicht mehr.... wenn er nun noch 250€ Strafe bezahlen soll und nicht mehr an der umgekippten Eiche sitzen darf.

Wenn Ranger etc. die Ausrüstung einkassieren.......

Aber solange noch alles gut ist und ich so Angeln kann wie die letzten Jahre auch.... ist das doch alles schick und schön......... 

#h


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Thomas, es gibt es nicht nur schwarz und weiß, sondern auch was dazwischen.
Nichts anderes sagt mein vorheriger Post aus.


Und Wünsche diverser Konstruktvereinigungen sind noch lange nicht so auch 100% umgesetzt.
Der Osten war schon immer anders und wirds auch bleiben, gerade was Gewässer und Natur angeht...ist halt so.
Wenn ich mir einfach mal so vorstelle, hier würden nach und nach nur noch paylakes existieren, würde ich meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen, daß das Angeln wie wir es hier kennen, sehr schnell ausstirbt.

Du hast doch auch deinen Traum...ob der jemals so umsetzbar sein wird und kommt, steht ja auch auf nem andren Papier.


----------



## vermesser (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Thomas, es gibt es nicht nur schwarz und weiß, sondern auch was dazwischen.



Sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht. Das meine ich. Brachialkritik ist nicht zielführend!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Nochmal:
E wird IMMER MEHR ausgesperrt, eingeschränkt und verboten, ich habe NIE und NIRGENDS behauptet, es wäre schon überall so.

Es nimmt nur ständig zu..

Den Anfängen zu wehren ist eh schon zu spät...

Aber alles mit sich machen lassen muss man auch nicht zwangsweise...

Und die versuchens ja immer wieder - vielleicht wollt ihr eher nem Insider glauben als mir?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295330

Oder wie NDS, wo Angler und Bauern vom NABU-Chef Tschimpke gezielt diffamiert werden und aus Gewässern rausgekauft werden sollen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310170
und:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310228

oder hier komplettes Salomindenfangverbot in S-H, vom NABU gewünscht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312078

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210

http://www.av-nds.de/angelverbote.html

http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/index.php/natura-2000

*Daher IMMER zuerst Angler und Angeln schützen...............*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Naturschutz*
> _Angeln ist nach dem Bundesnaturschutzgesetz § 1 (1), Satz 2 und 3, zu fördern._
> 
> Abgeschlossene Gewässer (Kiesgruben, Weiher, kleinere abgeschlossene (Seen etc.) müssen nicht im Sinne des Naturschutzes bewirtschaftet werden.
> ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Wir haben das Thema beim Angeln ja auch, wir fragen uns immer wer eigtl. auf diese Ideen kommt, wer dahinter steht und in welcher Menge man diese Personen/Personenkreise vorfindet.

Mir hat noch nie jemand gesagt ich wäre Tierquäler, Angeln wäre Doof oder lasst den Tieren Platz. Die Leute gehen vorbei, freuen sich, Kinder wollen Fische sehen, die Eltern fragen ob ich Esse oder zurück setze.

Wer kommt denn auf diesen übertriebenen Schützerwahn und wo sind diese Befürworter. So richtig Öffentlich sind diese auch nicht..........


----------



## ayron (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Zudem sollte sich jeder darauf besinnen, dass die, ich sage es mal ganz Neutral Nutzungsregeln, NIEMALS abgeschwächt werden, sondern NUR VERSCHÄRFT. Sollte dem Angler etwas wieder erlaubt werden, dann nur in Form eines Bauernhandels.

Bedeutet:

Bootsverbot für Nichtangler > Benzin-Motorverbot > Motorverbot > Bootsverbot > Ausgewiesene Angelplätze > zeitliche Angelverbot > Angelverbot


----------



## Sharpo (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



zander67 schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht nur um uns Angler.
> Es wird enger auf unserem Planeten und da versucht man bestimmte Areale vor dem Einfluss des Menschen zu schützen.
> Böswilligkeit würde ich hier Niemanden unterstellen,
> es hat halt Jeder eine andere Sicht auf die Dinge.
> ...



Vorallem in Deutschland.

Andere Länder in Europa haben nicht solch ein Problem mit der Bevölkerungsdichte.

Da muss man dann natürlich anfangen die Bürger einzusperren.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



ayron schrieb:


> Zudem sollte sich jeder darauf besinnen, dass die, ich sage es mal ganz Neutral Nutzungsregeln, NIEMALS abgeschwächt werden, sondern NUR VERSCHÄRFT. Sollte dem Angler etwas wieder erlaubt werden, dann nur in Form eines Bauernhandels.
> 
> Bedeutet:
> 
> Bootsverbot für Nichtangler > Benzin-Motorverbot > Motorverbot > Bootsverbot > Ausgewiesene Angelplätze > zeitliche Angelverbot > Angelverbot



Kann regional so vorkommen, ist aber dennoch nicht allgemeinverbindlicher Usus.
Von daher wiederhole ich mich gern nocheinmal



> *..es gibt nicht nur schwarz und weiß, sondern auch was dazwischen.*



Wer generell und bedingungslos nur eine Seite der Medaille als die Wahre sieht, muß sich im nachhinein auch nicht wundern, wenn er an beiden Seiten permanent aneckt.


----------



## ayron (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Ich sehe das nicht schwarz-weiß. Naturschutz ist gut durchdacht wichtig und auch richtig.
Wenn ich als Angler jedoch 50m neben Parkplatz und Fähre das Angel aufhört und ich in der anderen Richtung gütiger Weise noch 5 Angelstellen ausgewiesen bekomme, dann fehlt es mir an Verständnis.
Zum einen qualmt und dröhnt es aus dem Auwald, zum anderen wird man als Angler ein Gatter gesperrt und muss sich dort mit allen anderen weiteren Nutzern kloppen.

Grade, wenn wir weiter Gebiete Dicht machen, erhöhen wir doch den Druck auf die restlichen Gebiete. Warum wächst denn rund um den Parkplatz nichts mehr? Ja, weil die Nutzungsdichte zu hoch ist. Das mag zum einen an der Faulheit liegen und zum anderen an der Ausperrpolitik.


----------



## Sharpo (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



zander67 schrieb:


> Wenn schon, dann sperrt man die Bürger aus und nicht ein.
> Aber die meisten Schutzgebiete dürfen ja betreten werden.
> 
> VG



Kommt auf den Blickwinkel an.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



zander67 schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht nur um uns Angler.
> Es wird enger auf unserem Planeten und da versucht man bestimmte Areale vor dem Einfluss des Menschen zu schützen.
> Böswilligkeit würde ich hier Niemanden unterstellen,
> es hat halt Jeder eine andere Sicht auf die Dinge.
> ...



Nur mit dem Umstand das sich Menschen auf Städten zentrieren während es auf dem Land immer Dünner wird. Was du beschreibst wäre der Todesstoss jeder Schutz-Zone aus Ermangelung an Platz.

Desweiteren sind wir schon mit dem Wolf überfordert, dort scheint der Wille der Bevölkerung sich schon zu ändern. Ich sehe hier einfach keinen Mittelweg. 

Menschen aus der Stadt entscheiden für Dörfer mitten in der Steppe ein Verbot zur Nutzung ihrer Gewässer weil man seinen Lifestyle zwischen Skyline und Smog irgendwie moralisch rechtfertigen will. Guten Morgen neue Welt. |kopfkrat


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



ayron schrieb:


> Grade, wenn wir weiter Gebiete Dicht machen, erhöhen wir doch den Druck auf die restlichen Gebiete.



Welches Gebiet ist denn in Deutschland bereits komplett dicht, daß niemand mehr rein darf?
Beispiele bitte...ich finde nämlich kein einziges.


----------



## Sharpo (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Welches Gebiet ist denn in Deutschland bereits komplett dicht, daß niemand mehr rein darf?
> Beispiele bitte...ich finde nämlich kein einziges.



Also Kollege....

Da gibt es eine ganze Menge. 
Zum Beispiel sind diverse Schutzzonen auf Nordseeinseln eingerichtet welche vom Menschen nicht mehr betreten werden dürfen.

Du erwartest nun doch nicht das man Dir hier alle Gebiete auflisstet?


----------



## ayron (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Welches Gebiet ist denn in Deutschland bereits komplett dicht, daß niemand mehr rein darf?
> Beispiele bitte...ich finde nämlich kein einziges.




Es muss doch nicht komplett dicht sein, damit sich die Konzentrationen verlagern.|bigeyes
Ich bin bei dir, dass das Prinzip jeder darf alles und das auch überall nicht aufgeht. Aber sobald ich irgendwo Sachen verbiete z.B. Angeln, dann nimmt automatisch der Druck auf andere Gewässer/Plätze zu.
Da sitzt dann einer neben dem anderen und es gibt weder für Tier noch für den Menschen einen Rückzugsort.

Man könnte einen Dialog über Verantwortungsvolle Naturnutzung führen, es wäre einfach, aber von Seiten des Staats/Naturschützer fehlt da oft die Bereitschaft - und auch der Duchsetzungswille.

Bsp. Landschaftsschutzgebiet > kein BodenFeuer
Es wird meist weder Durchgesetzt oder wenn, dann kein Dialog geführt (was ist ok/was nicht) oder einfach Alternativen angeboten (Feuerplätze ect.)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



ayron schrieb:


> Es muss doch nicht komplett dicht sein, damit sich die Konzentrationen verlagern.|bigeyes
> Ich bin bei dir, dass das Prinzip jeder darf alles und das auch überall nicht aufgeht.



Genauso war es ja auch gemeint.
Das Problem ist nicht der Schutz von Zonen, sondern die Toleranzbereitschaft von per se verfeindeten Seiten, die nicht ansatzweise daran denken, von ihrem absolut überzeugten Standpunkt nur minimal abzurücken.
So funktionierts natürlich nicht und man dreht sich nur im Kreis, sodas letztlich, egal wie man es dabei dreht, die Bevölkerung den Kurzen zieht...die können sich als kleinstes Glied in einer langen Kette auch am wenigsten dagegen wehren.


----------



## Double2004 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wir haben das Thema beim Angeln ja auch, wir fragen uns immer wer eigtl. auf diese Ideen kommt, wer dahinter steht und in welcher Menge man diese Personen/Personenkreise vorfindet.
> 
> Mir hat noch nie jemand gesagt ich wäre Tierquäler, Angeln wäre Doof oder lasst den Tieren Platz. Die Leute gehen vorbei, freuen sich, Kinder wollen Fische sehen, die Eltern fragen ob ich Esse oder zurück setze.
> 
> Wer kommt denn auf diesen übertriebenen Schützerwahn und wo sind diese Befürworter. So richtig Öffentlich sind diese auch nicht..........



 Sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht. Scheint eine Spezies zu sein, die sich vornehmlich in geschlossenen Räumen aufhält, ihre Klagen über ein bestimmtes Forum verbreitet und sich in ihren Horrorszenarien gegenseitig bestärkt.|rolleyes

Die Realität am Wasser ist glücklicherweise eine andere.


----------



## Wegberger (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Hallo,

solange Naturschutz ein politisches und dogmatisches Instrument ist und Verbände, Parteien und Institutionen ihren Einfluß, ihre Pöstchen und ihren Verbleib mit diesem Thema koppeln .... kann der Schuss am Ende nur nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## Sharpo (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht. Scheint eine Spezies zu sein, die sich vornehmlich in geschlossenen Räumen aufhält, ihre Klagen über ein bestimmtes Forum verbreitet und sich in ihren Horrorszenarien gegenseitig bestärkt.|rolleyes
> 
> Die Realität am Wasser ist glücklicherweise eine andere.



Du hast den Kommentar vom Kollegen offenbar nicht korrekt verstanden.
Diese Schützer brauchen gar nicht öffentlich über Angler in Foren etc. herziehen. Diese Schützer sitzen weiter oben mit am Tisch der Politiker & Co.

Dort werden nämlich Pachtverträge für Fischereirechte etc. ausgehandelt.

Und wenn es dann mal nicht so läuft wie diese Damen und Herren wünschen wird schnell eine andere Keule ausgepackt.

Davon ab ist die Einstellung da oben...siehe Kommentar Frau Rodust..sinngemäß

Ohne eine Kompromissbereitschaft brauch man nicht an den Verhandlungstisch.!

Unter Anglern im verein gibt es so ein Spruch welcher seit Jahrzehnten aktuell ist:
Schnauze halten es könnte schlimmer kommen.


----------



## Laichzeit (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



ayron schrieb:


> Grade, wenn wir weiter Gebiete Dicht machen, erhöhen wir doch den Druck auf die restlichen Gebiete.



Das dürfen sich alle Angelvereine, die keine Gastkarten ausgeben, ganz groß auf die Fahne schreiben. #h


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



bastido schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist hier jedem klar. Allerdings findet der "Kampf" um die Ressourcen immer zwischen schwarz und weiß statt.



Vollkommen richtig. Nur solang weder schwarz noch weiß irgendwelche Anstalten macht aufeinander zuzugehen und kompromissbereit sind, bleibt es halt bei schwarz und weiß und dazwischen kanns nicht viel geben.
Außer der kl. Piepel der den Mist dann auslöffeln darf, den die beiden Seiten so verzapfen...der sitzt dann quasi in der "Grauzone".
Ohne Kompromissbereitschaft bleibt es ein endloser "Kampf", wo es eigentlich keinen geben müßte.
Da sitzen auf beiden Seiten wie die von Thomas immer wieder zitierten Betonklötze.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Bin immer kompromissbereit...

Nochmal:
E wird IMMER MEHR ausgesperrt, eingeschränkt und verboten, ich habe NIE und NIRGENDS behauptet, es wäre schon überall so.

Es nimmt nur ständig zu..

Den Anfängen zu wehren ist eh schon zu spät...

Aber alles mit sich machen lassen muss man auch nicht zwangsweise...

Und die versuchens ja immer wieder - vielleicht wollt ihr eher nem Insider glauben als mir?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295330

Oder wie NDS, wo Angler und Bauern vom NABU-Chef Tschimpke gezielt diffamiert werden und aus Gewässern rausgekauft werden sollen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310170
und:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310228

oder hier komplettes Salomindenfangverbot in S-H, vom NABU gewünscht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312078

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210

http://www.av-nds.de/angelverbote.html

http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/index.php/natura-2000

*Daher IMMER zuerst Angler und Angeln schützen...............*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Naturschutz*
> _Angeln ist nach dem Bundesnaturschutzgesetz § 1 (1), Satz 2 und 3, zu fördern._
> 
> Abgeschlossene Gewässer (Kiesgruben, Weiher, kleinere abgeschlossene (Seen etc.) müssen nicht im Sinne des Naturschutzes bewirtschaftet werden.
> ...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Hab dich persönlich auch nicht damit gemeint. 

Wenn du dich damit angesprochen fühlst, hab ich vielleicht nicht zwingend ins Schwarze getroffen, aber so ganz daneben auch nicht.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Das der DAFV in solchen Dingen einschreitet und sich hier gegen NABU und Konsorten klar auf der Seite der Angler positioniert ist doch das Argument dafür, warum es wichtig ist, dass der DAFV anerkannter Naturschutzverband ist. Die Kausalkette soll lauten: 

Angler = Gewässerschützer = wir können es mindestens genau so gut wie der NABU = Gewässer bei Anglern in guten Händen

Dann muss man den Trumpf als DAFV aber auch ziehen. Die Angler hier hängen zu lassen, ist für mich unverständlich. Die Aktivitäten des DAFV müssen dahin gehen, den Nachweis zu führen, dass es dem Naturschutz nicht abträglich ist, wenn die Gewässer beangelt werden. Geht man so nicht vor, vergibt man sich eines teils des Vorteils anerkannter Naturschutzverband zu sein. 

Mir scheint im DAFV eine gewisse Beamtenmentalität zu herrschen. Sie Arbeiten, wenn sie vom Gesetzgeber beteiligt werden, aber auch nur dann. Proaktiv werden die nicht tätig. Das muss sich ändern. Vielleicht habe ich ja mal die Gelegenheit Frau H-K darauf anzusprechen. Ich habe mir schon mal ein paar Fragen zurechtgelegt.


----------



## Wegberger (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Hallo,



> Vielleicht habe ich ja mal die Gelegenheit Frau H-K darauf anzusprechen. Ich habe mir schon mal ein paar Fragen zurechtgelegt.



oh, oh ..... dann unterstellst du ihr aber, dass sie verstehen würde was du meinst |bigeyes und dann soll sie auch noch antworten |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes 

Nie im Leben :q


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ohne Kompromissbereitschaft bleibt es ein endloser "Kampf", wo es eigentlich keinen geben müßte.
> Da sitzen auf beiden Seiten wie die von Thomas immer wieder zitierten Betonklötze.


Nach meiner Erfahrung gibt es beim NABU sehr viele Betonköpfe, die geradezu Angler-Hasser sind. Ich persönlich hatte so ein Exemplar schon bei uns am Vereinsgewässer. Der war nur bei unserem Tag der offenen Tür, um auszuloten, ob er sich mit dem NABU das Gewässer unter den Nagel reißen kann. Den Zahn habe ich ihm dann aber relativ schnell gezogen. 

Nach meiner Überzeugung besteht die Kompromissbereitschaft der Angler doch gerade darin, ihre Hegepflicht ernst zu nehmen. Es ist in meinen Augen eine Mär, dass der NABU das besser kann, als wir, jedenfalls wenn es um den Naturschutz unter der Wasseroberfläche angeht. Der NABU wurde als Vogelschutzbund gegründet und genau da steht er auch heute noch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das der DAFV in solchen Dingen einschreitet und sich hier* gegen NABU und Konsorten klar auf der Seite der Angler positioniert* ist doch das Argument dafür, warum es wichtig ist, dass der DAFV anerkannter Naturschutzverband ist.


Macht er ja nicht.
Leere Worthülsen und in der Praxis wollen sie nicht klagen wie bei AWZ (VA Aussage)..
Die haben zwar die gleiche Mail wie ich bekommen (aber auch der ADAC - da braucht man kein Naturschutzverband sein) aus dem Ministerium aber nachgewiesen erst nach meiner Veröffentlichung überhaupt mitbekommen was da droht.  
Und beim blauen Band Aller beschwerte sich der NABU, dass der DAFV auf Nachfrage nicht mal nen Ansprechpartner nennen konnte und die gingen dann zu Landesverbänden..
Billigste Vebanditenschaumschlägerei..

Die vom DAFV arbeiten MIT Schützern GEGEN Angler..

Mit dem DAFV gabs wie bei der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie immer nur MEHR Verbote, MEHR Einschränkungen, MEHR Aussperrungen..

Und beim DAFV von Beamtenmentalität zu sprechen, beleidigt Beamte........

Kampf statt Appeasement funktioniert (siehe NDS) ..

Hat schon so seine Gründe mit dem Ranking:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *2017: Ranking  - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland​*
> ........
> _*Auf dem "Treppchen":*_
> 1.:
> ...


----------



## ayron (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Kolja,

du scheinst ja echt kein schlechter zu sein. Ich wünsch dir alles Gute, aber bei aller Romantik - ich denke es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis dich Christel bricht oder du entsorgt wirst bevor du etwas erreichen kannst.

Viel Glück!


----------



## raubangler (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> ....Es ist in meinen Augen eine Mär, dass der NABU das besser kann, als wir, jedenfalls wenn es um den Naturschutz unter der Wasseroberfläche angeht. ....



Langsam mit den Pferden, die haben sogar eigene Taucher, um den Zustand unter der Wasseroberfläche zu analysieren.

https://www.nabu.de/natur-und-landschaft/naturschutz/aktivitaeten/deutschland/16543.html


Und wer tauchen will, muss natürlich jährlich eine Nabu-Schulung buchen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Hallo miteinander



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das der DAFV in solchen Dingen einschreitet und sich hier gegen NABU und Konsorten klar auf der Seite der Angler positioniert ist doch das Argument dafür, warum es wichtig ist, dass der DAFV anerkannter Naturschutzverband ist.
> 
> .....
> 
> ...



Das Problem liegt noch viel tiefer und fundamentaler. Sowohl der Bundesverband als auch die überwiegende Mehrheit der Landesverbände trägt doch den Naturschutzstatus und das Verbandsklagerecht wie eine Monstranz vor sich her. Aber keiner dieser Verbände hat doch auch nur den Hauch einer Ahnung was das inhaltlich bedeutet. 
All diese Verbände haben keine hauptamtlich angestellten Juristen. Statt dessen bedienen sie sich alle eines externen, vertraglich gebundenen Rechtsanwalts, ihres sogenannten "Justiziars".
Darum wurde auch nie exakt durchleuchtet, was dieser naturschutzrechtliche Status bedeutet. Die meisten Verbände haben keine Ahnung wie ihre Beteiligungsrechte an den einschlägigen Beratungsverfahrene sind , wann und unter welchen Umständen sie klageberechtigt sind und wie das rechtliche Zusammenspiel der einzelnen Landesverbände und des Bundesverbandes sein muss.

Das Ergebnis ist zu besichtigen bzw. nicht zu besichtigen, weil "nichts" kann man nicht besichtigen.

Das wäre eine Aufgabe für die Juristen gewesen ... und sie ist nicht einmal schwer.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis ist zu besichtigen bzw. nicht zu besichtigen, weil "nichts" kann man nicht besichtigen.
> 
> Das wäre eine Aufgabe für die Juristen gewesen ... und sie ist nicht einmal schwer.
> 
> ...


Kolja ist Jurist.. (RhFV)
Schneiderlöchner auch.. (Saar)
Oder Vollborn...... (LSFV-SH)

nur so zur Info, Jurist alleine langt net..

Es dürfen also augenscheinlich keine aktuell in Verbänden beschäftigte sein, ob "Ehren"-
 oder Hauptamt oder Präsi (s.o., wurde ja bewiesen, dass die es nicht können, wie Du schön festgestellt hast), sondern man muss da auch richtige, also wohl externe, Kompetenz kaufen 

q.e.d.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Macht er ja nicht.



Ganz genau.
Wenn er es machen würde, hätte ja keiner nen Problem mit diesem Verband.

und nu bin ich wieder brav


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kolja ist Jurist.. (RhFV)
> Schneiderlöchner auch.. (Saar)
> Oder Vollborn...... (LSFV-SH)
> 
> ...


Jurist zu sein reicht nicht. Man muss von Verbandsseite, denn Willen haben, da aktiv zu werden. Das scheitert in den seltensten Fällen an den Juristen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Jurist zu sein reicht nicht. .


Hab ich doch auch geschrieben.

Angesichts des bisher erreichten  sollten es auch im Fachbereich richtig kompetente sein.

Also externe, da es die jetzt aktuellen im DAFV nachgewiesen ja nie und nicht konnten, wenn man denkt, dass Fischer am Inn recht haben könnte.. ..
:g:g


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Auch in einem Verband muss nicht ein Fachmann nicht alles können. Er muss aber zumindest, wie ein guter Hausmeister arbeiten und für die Arbeiten, die er selber nicht erledigen kann einen Fachmann beauftragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Was der DAFV und die ihm angehörenden LV ja laut Fischer am Inn augenscheinlich nicht schaffen ;-))

Beim DAFV und Vorgängerverbänden ists seit Jahrzehnten nachgewiesen, dass sie es nicht können ..

Bei den LV gibts auch welche, die man anders sehen kann wie AVN, Bayern etc. sind da aber durchaus aktiv und kämpfen und gewinnen (teilweise (wer kämpft kann auch verlieren, nur wer nicht kämpft, hat immer schon verloren) )..

Nochmal (Thema hier):
E wird IMMER MEHR ausgesperrt, eingeschränkt und verboten, ich habe NIE und NIRGENDS behauptet, es wäre schon überall so.

Es nimmt nur ständig zu..

Den Anfängen zu wehren ist eh schon zu spät...

Aber alles mit sich machen lassen muss man auch nicht zwangsweise...

Und die versuchens ja immer wieder - vielleicht wollt ihr eher nem Insider glauben als mir?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295330

Oder wie NDS, wo Angler und Bauern vom NABU-Chef Tschimpke gezielt diffamiert werden und aus Gewässern rausgekauft werden sollen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310170
und:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310228

oder hier komplettes Salomindenfangverbot in S-H, vom NABU gewünscht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312078

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210

http://www.av-nds.de/angelverbote.html

http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/index.php/natura-2000

*Daher IMMER zuerst Angler und Angeln schützen...............*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Naturschutz*
> _Angeln ist nach dem Bundesnaturschutzgesetz § 1 (1), Satz 2 und 3, zu fördern._
> 
> Abgeschlossene Gewässer (Kiesgruben, Weiher, kleinere abgeschlossene (Seen etc.) müssen nicht im Sinne des Naturschutzes bewirtschaftet werden.
> ...


----------



## ChrisSiebenNeun (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Ich habe mir, da meine Vereine ihre Angelgewässer in NSG haben mal die Allgemeinen Festsetzungen für alle Naturschutzgebiete NRW besorgt.
Dort finde ich mit Freude unter II. Regelungen zur Unberührtheit
Unberührt von den allgemeinen Verboten bleibt insbesondere:
3. Die ordnungsgemäße Ausübung der Fischerei mit Ausnahme der Verbote
-1 (Angelstege)
-11 (Fischteiche)

Also, alle gut im Staate  

Nach einem absichernden Telefonat mit der Unteren Wasserbehörde, die mir das Bestätigt haben, wie ich das Gedeutet habe. (Juristendeutsch ist eine eigene Sprache) Ist mein Puls wieder unten und ich freue mich auf meine nächste Tour ans Wasser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

nachdem Remmel in NRW weg ist, dürftet ihr (momentan) nicht zuerst mehr mit zu Hauptbetroffenen zählen..

Überall wo GRÜNE als parlamentarischer Arm der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie um NABU, BUND und PETA umwelt- oder landwirtschaftsministern (NDS, Sachsen-Anhalt, SH etc.), sieht das deutlich anders aus...... (Links dazu hatte ich mehrfach eingestellt, kann gerne nochmal..)....


----------



## gründler (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



ChrisSiebenNeun schrieb:


> Ich habe mir, da meine Vereine ihre Angelgewässer in NSG haben mal die Allgemeinen Festsetzungen für alle Naturschutzgebiete NRW besorgt.
> Dort finde ich mit Freude unter II. Regelungen zur Unberührtheit
> Unberührt von den allgemeinen Verboten bleibt insbesondere:
> 3. Die ordnungsgemäße Ausübung der Fischerei mit Ausnahme der Verbote
> ...



Bei uns wurde das auch so übernommen mit der Ordn.Gem. Fischerei.

Berufsfischer Ja Angler raus aus NSG's.......

#h


----------



## Jose (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nachdem Remmel in NRW weg ist, dürftet ihr (momentan) nicht zuerst mehr mit zu Hauptbetroffenen zählen...



bist neu in politik, gelle thomas :m

die haben doch jetzt gaaaanz was anderes zu tun - natürlich ohne wähler zu verprellen.
als erstes werden sie dies und dann das machen - und dann ist die legi-periode auch schon rum und "huuch, wir wollten doch noch..." und vertrösten uns auf nach der nächsten wahl - oder übernächsten oder überüber...

das ding ist doch: wenn einer der hohen herrschaftInnen angeln wollte, dann wird das ermöglicht, zur not auch ohne karte, bis hin zum 2x gefangenen ersten fisch...

es ändert sich nix außer in der sozial- und sicherheitspolitik.

wir angler haben immer die karte, auch wenn arxxx nicht draufsteht.


----------



## smithie (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*



ChrisSiebenNeun schrieb:


> Ich habe mir, da meine Vereine ihre Angelgewässer in NSG haben mal die Allgemeinen Festsetzungen für alle Naturschutzgebiete NRW besorgt.
> Dort finde ich mit Freude unter II. Regelungen zur Unberührtheit
> Unberührt von den allgemeinen Verboten bleibt insbesondere:
> 3. Die ordnungsgemäße Ausübung der Fischerei mit Ausnahme der Verbote
> ...



Freut mich, dass Du beruhigt bist.
Bin gespannt, wie lange das hält.

Warum?

Ausgewiesene Schutzzonen machen es Staat/Kreis noch einfacher, die darin liegenden Flächen, insbesondere Gewässer, per Vorkaufsrecht via BNatG zu kaufen.
Liegt das Ding in einem solchen Gebiet, ist es ja schon fast deren Pflicht das zu kaufen.

Das betrifft Dich vielleicht jetzt nicht, sollte das Gewässer in dem NSG verkauft werden, ist die Wahrscheinlich extrem hoch, dass es ge-Vorkaufsrechtet wird.
=> auf nimmer Wiedersehen.

Und das Schöne: die müssen dafür noch nicht mal ihr eigenes Budget (=Dein Steuergeld) in die Hand nehmen, da das alles wunderbar per Ausgleichzahlung gegenfinanziert ist :vik:


----------



## gründler (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler*

Moin

Ich packe das mal hier rein.

Gestern auf Arte Tv, Natura 2000 in Frankreich...

Auch in Frankreich greift die "Seuche" um sich,so kam gestern Abend ein bericht über Frankreichs Landwirte Fischer und co. die Probleme da sind die gleichen wie hier,man will auch da die Angler Jäger Landwirte etc.raus haben.

So berichtete man ähnlich wie hier bei uns.mit einem Unterschied,viele Gemeinden Anwohner etc. haben sich an einen tisch gesetzt und Diskutiert (Bürgertreffen) wie warum weshalb man sie aussperren will und was man dagegen unternehmen könnte. 

Auch da wurden Stimmen laut das die Gebiete einen kompletten Ausschluß des Menschen beinhalten und sich viele um ihre Zukunft sorgten.

Also nicht nur bei uns im De.auch anderswo wird "hart" gekämpft  und das von beiden Seiten,nur sah der Kampf der Bürger da irgendwie besser und "härter" aus als hier bei uns.

#h


----------

